# Captain Iglo findet dieses Board gut :-)



## Captain Iglo (22 Juli 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

ich bin gerade auf diese Community gestossen und hoffe, daß ich hier Gleichgesinnte treffe, die einerseits die schauspielerischen Vorzüge der weiblichen deutschen Schauspiel-Elite zu würdigen wissen, aber andererseits auch deren biologischen Qualitäten nicht abgeneigt sind, wenn es mit der Scghauspielkunst nicht so weit her ist ;-) - am Besten ist es natürlich, wenn beides im Einklang ist - meine Lieblingsdamen in dieser Hinsicht sind Karoline Herfurth und Martina Gedeck 
Gruss an alle, der Captain
(und bitte keine blöden Witze über Fischstäbchen  )
P.S.: Nadeshda Brennicke hat natürlich auch gewisse Reize!!


----------



## General (22 Juli 2011)

Captain Iglo, hoffe doch das du hier fündig wirst und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Juli 2011)

wer hat was gegen Fischstäbchen ....

nur die Reize, also Fische, gibt es hier nicht, aber (hoffentlich) andere Reize ... :thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (27 Juli 2011)

Fische sind kein Futter!!!!
Fische sind Freunde!!!!
hehe als wir freuen uns auf all dein Gold 
Herzlich wilkommen hier


----------

